# BSG "Six of One" OAD 4/11/08



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Wow dissent among the cylons more about the one true god, and still no idea who the fifth cylon is. I love this show!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not sure if that was a wise move for the Twos, Sixes, and Eights (except for Boomer) to decide to remove the "higher-function inhibitor doodad" from the Centurions ... It seems this will be a Cylon civil war...

This episode was a little anticlimactic after last week's, but I think that's probably to be expected. Lee is officially a civilian, Roslyn's hair is falling out, Adama's turned to the bottle, Starbuck's just a little crazy, and Four of the Final Five are very confused. I'll be back for more. 

P.S. Can a mod rename the thread title from "BSG" to "Battlestar Galactica"? Helps for those searching ...


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

At the beginning of the show they say there were 7 original skin jobs plus the 4 that were revealed and one to come. Number 3 D'Anna was boxed. But when they voted 1,4 & 5 were on one side and 2, 4 & 8 were on the other side. If Boomer/Sharon is number 8 who is number 7? And why would they say that there were only 7 original skin job Cylons?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> At the beginning of the show they say there were 7 original skin jobs plus the 4 that were revealed and one to come. Number 3 D'Anna was boxed. But when they voted 1,4 & 5 were on one side and 2, 4 & 8 were on the other side. If Boomer/Sharon is number 8 who is number 7? And why would they say that there were only 7 original skin job Cylons?


You're correct: 1, 4 and 5 voted to lobotomize the Raiders, but it was 2, 6 and 8 who voted NOT to (with the exception of one Eight, Boomer).

I just posted the following in the Season Discussion thread, may as well re-post it here:

So here's a question: Did the producers make a mistake with the "numbering" for the Final Five?

These are the known numbered models:

1 - Brother Cavil
2 - Leoben
3 - D'Anna Biers
4 - Simon
5 - Doral
6 - Caprica Six, Gina
8 - Sharon, Boomer

That leaves the Final Five as being models 7, 9, 10, 11, and 12. This would imply that the Final Five are "newer" models, so why are they off limit for discussion, and why the gap between 7 and 9? Why are the Sharon models "OK" for Cylon society, but the predecessor, the Sevens, not OK?


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Do the hybrids get a number?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The hybrids do not get a number, nor do the centurions or raiders. 

A transitional episode... I don't think I really cared for the stuff on Galactica. Although I don't really think we know enough about the Tory character, she never seemed to me the sort to prostitute herself, especially not to Baltar. 

On the other hand, I think the intrigue developing among the Cylons is great. Allowing the centurions to think, just as the raiders are being lobotomized (perhaps the wrong term but it does help us humans understand what's being done.) Drew's right, this will probably turn out to be a bad idea. Think of what happened to Spock and Data when they gained emotions, and then add a warrior mentality and a built-in automatic weapon. Not good. 

I still think the fifth Cylon will be Galactica.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I just posted the following in the Season Discussion thread, may as well re-post it here:
> 
> So here's a question: Did the producers make a mistake with the "numbering" for the Final Five?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure the numbering has any significance other than an accounting method. By that I mean to say, #1 wasn't necessarily the first model nor #12 the last. At any point in the early existence they could simply have assigned model numbers and "sorted" the sequence to then bear no resemblance to the actual order of creation.

Also possible that all 12 were essentially simultaneous creations, in which case the number has no real meaning either... Like when sextuplets are born... one is first and one is last but not by a significant amount of time relative to the lifespan.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Civil War... skins vs. the Centerion's 6, raiders and allies... Plus there are the original Models referenced in Razor as potiential allies.. a wild ride to the end...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> You're correct: 1, 4 and 5 voted to lobotomize the Raiders, but it was 2, 6 and 8 who voted NOT to (with the exception of one Eight, Boomer).
> 
> I just posted the following in the Season Discussion thread, may as well re-post it here:
> 
> ...


Also, remember that when the newer 7 were made that they were not even supposed to know/think about the original 5 so if they were given numbers they would have started from #1. Although, I can't think of why they would have skipped over #7.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> On the other hand, I think the intrigue developing among the Cylons is great. Allowing the centurions to think, just as the raiders are being lobotomized (perhaps the wrong term but it does help us humans understand what's being done.) Drew's right, this will probably turn out to be a bad idea. Think of what happened to Spock and Data when they gained emotions, and then add a warrior mentality and a built-in automatic weapon. Not good.
> 
> I still think the fifth Cylon will be Galactica.


Actually, it was Leoben who said "lobotomize" them:

Cavil: Somehow they exceeded they're programming, and unlike us, they can't correct themselves, so we're going to have to do it for them.
Six: Do what?
Cavil: Reconfigure their neural architecture and shave down their heuristic responses.
Leoben: Dumb them down? Lobotomize them?
Cavil: They're tools, not pets.

That's an interesting theory about the Fifth of the Final Five, but I would think that Galactica is just a bit too large to fit in those bright white hooded robes that D'Anna saw in the temple!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I'm not sure the numbering has any significance other than an accounting method. By that I mean to say, #1 wasn't necessarily the first model nor #12 the last. At any point in the early existence they could simply have assigned model numbers and "sorted" the sequence to then bear no resemblance to the actual order of creation.
> 
> Also possible that all 12 were essentially simultaneous creations, in which case the number has no real meaning either... Like when sextuplets are born... one is first and one is last but not by a significant amount of time relative to the lifespan.


I'm pretty sure that during the first season, in scenes from occupied Caprica, comment were made between one of the Sixes and Dorals that the Sharon models, the Eights, were newer, so that does tend to support the theory they are numbered by order of creation ...

Hopefully we get some answers on this before the series wraps up.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Maybe 7 was loaned out to Star Trek: Voyager.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I would like to know at what point the 4 on Galactica were put into life on the colonies. Tigh would be an intresting story to know as he has been in the fleet for a very long time. He must be a remarkable machine to to live among humans undetected. He must age, forty years or however long he has been with Adama, is a long time alot of changes happen in those years and for him to age and grow as a human is quite a feat for a toaster to pull off. Finding out that four of the final five are on Galactica living as human for so long just gives more questions than answers.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

frederic1943 said:


> Maybe 7 was loaned out to Star Trek: Voyager.


But would it be 7 of 12, or 7 of 5?

Borg v. Cylon, that sounds interesting.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> Maybe 7 was loaned out to Star Trek: Voyager.


So that's where "7 of 9" came from... Or is that "7 of 12"?

I'm betting that the final Cylon model will be someone you would never suspect. Like Roslyn or Adama.

You know, maybe we should include this link for newcomers to the series.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cylon_(re-imagining)


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

It seems obvious to me that Baltar is a cylon. It would explain all of his bizarre behavior, including the "hallucinations".

Also, he seems to always have some power among the cylons. They couldn't kill him on New Caprica. One of the sixes took him back to a base ship where he was some sort of sex toy, and caused the threes to go bonkers and get themselves all shut down. Then, Tory has sex with him, apparently to get information, but after he gives her his little feel-good speech, she seemed to forget about the getting information part...


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

crashHD said:


> But would it be 7 of 12, or 7 of 5?


I always thought it was 7 of 2. :feelbette


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> I would like to know at what point the 4 on Galactica were put into life on the colonies. Tigh would be an intresting story to know as he has been in the fleet for a very long time. He must be a remarkable machine to to live among humans undetected. He must age, forty years or however long he has been with Adama, is a long time alot of changes happen in those years and for him to age and grow as a human is quite a feat for a toaster to pull off. Finding out that four of the final five are on Galactica living as human for so long just gives more questions than answers.


In Razor, we did see a young Tigh, so we know for sure tha the has "aged". We also know from Season 1 that Sharon "Boomer" Agathon had implanted memories to make her think she grew up, but in fact she was "planted". So there's a disconnect between how the models were managed... What's also strange, extending this, is that if Tigh fought with Bill Adama during the FIRST Cylon war, just before the armistice was signed, that means that the humanoid Cylons had to have existed at least 20 years prior, because how could Tigh have been "born" otherwise on a Colonial world? Or if he was planted like Boomer and had implanted memories, then that means humanoid Cyclons STILL had to have existed because Tigh had to be young enough to enlist to fight that war ...


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Wasn't it also suggested somewhere that the war lasted 10 years? If Tigh was 20-something years old then, that would put his "creation" at 10 years before the cylons even openly rebelled. 
What are the odds that one or more of the "(final/original?)" five could have been created from a captured human? I.e. Tigh was born human, captured at some point in time, cloned (cyloned?), modified to download "cylon style", and then killed?


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

mikep554 said:


> It seems obvious to me that Baltar is a cylon. It would explain all of his bizarre behavior, including the "hallucinations".


Was it season 1 or early season 2 that Baltar developed the cylon "test"... if I remember correctly, his results did not make him happy...


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> In Razor, we did see a young Tigh, so we know for sure tha the has "aged". We also know from Season 1 that Sharon "Boomer" Agathon had implanted memories to make her think she grew up, but in fact she was "planted". So there's a disconnect between how the models were managed... What's also strange, extending this, is that if Tigh fought with Bill Adama during the FIRST Cylon war, just before the armistice was signed, that means that the humanoid Cylons had to have existed at least 20 years prior, because how could Tigh have been "born" otherwise on a Colonial world? Or if he was planted like Boomer and had implanted memories, then that means humanoid Cyclons STILL had to have existed because Tigh had to be young enough to enlist to fight that war ...


Hopefully it'll be interesting and satisfying when they explain all of that. It could be that they cloned and "replaced" him back on New Caprica.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

> It could be that they cloned and "replaced" him back on New Caprica.


How could that be if the cylons are programed not to think about the final five?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> How could that be if the cylons are programed not to think about the final five?


Only the original 7 Skin Job Cylons were programmed not to think about the Final Five.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Who else could have "cylon-swapped" him on new caprica if not one of the known 7?


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> How could that be if the cylons are programed not to think about the final five?


I don't know. I also don't know how he could be a Cylon for all these years. There's really no way to know until they explain it to us. One of the many reasons I keep watching.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

crashHD said:


> Who else could have "cylon-swapped" him on new caprica if not one of the known 7?


We don't know anything about who created the 12 models. It very well could have been the skin-jobs creators.

In reference to Baltar's cylon test, he was upset with the results. It showed that Sharon (Boomer) was a cylon so he lied and told her she was human. At the time, no one knew or even thought (except for her) she was a cylon.

- Merg


----------



## cstelter (Sep 20, 2007)

mikep554 said:


> It seems obvious to me that Baltar is a cylon. It would explain all of his bizarre behavior, including the "hallucinations".
> 
> Also, he seems to always have some power among the cylons. They couldn't kill him on New Caprica. One of the sixes took him back to a base ship where he was some sort of sex toy, and caused the threes to go bonkers and get themselves all shut down. Then, Tory has sex with him, apparently to get information, but after he gives her his little feel-good speech, she seemed to forget about the getting information part...


Maybe the Y chromosome is an 'option' on each model. Possibly Six and Baltar are the same model with different options...


----------



## cstelter (Sep 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Also, remember that when the newer 7 were made that they were not even supposed to know/think about the original 5 so if they were given numbers they would have started from #1. Although, I can't think of why they would have skipped over #7.
> 
> - Merg


Poor planning on the writer's part?


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

mikep554 said:


> It seems obvious to me that Baltar is a cylon. It would explain all of his bizarre behavior, including the "hallucinations".
> 
> Also, he seems to always have some power among the cylons. They couldn't kill him on New Caprica. One of the sixes took him back to a base ship where he was some sort of sex toy, and caused the threes to go bonkers and get themselves all shut down. Then, Tory has sex with him, apparently to get information, but after he gives her his little feel-good speech, she seemed to forget about the getting information part...


I don't think Baltar is a cylon. I think in memory, he becomes the "one true god." Going on the theory that this has all happened before and that the 12 colonies and 12 gods are based on the skin jobs, who else is there? The other explanation is the first hybrid, but I think it will turn out to be Baltar.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> In Razor, we did see a young Tigh, so we know for sure tha the has "aged". We also know from Season 1 that Sharon "Boomer" Agathon had implanted memories to make her think she grew up, but in fact she was "planted". So there's a disconnect between how the models were managed... What's also strange, extending this, is that if Tigh fought with Bill Adama during the FIRST Cylon war, just before the armistice was signed, that means that the humanoid Cylons had to have existed at least 20 years prior, because how could Tigh have been "born" otherwise on a Colonial world? Or if he was planted like Boomer and had implanted memories, then that means humanoid Cyclons STILL had to have existed because Tigh had to be young enough to enlist to fight that war ...


Tigh being a cylon. Personally I think it's just bad writing.

BUT....

He could be a replacement. In other words the Tigh we see in flashbacks is indeed the actual human Tigh. But at some point in the last 5-10 years he was "replaced" with a cylon model to look just like him (and thus "aged") and was implanted with all of Tigh's actual memories. This would also explain why the cylon models from 1 on up acutally are younger. Cavel is the oldest on down to Boomer which is the youngest. Tigh doesn't fit in this scheme either. Thus this lends more to the theory of Tigh being replaced sometime recently with a cylon model. Heck, could even have been done during the cylon occupation of New Caprica.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> You're correct: 1, 4 and 5 voted to lobotomize the Raiders, but it was 2, 6 and 8 who voted NOT to (with the exception of one Eight, Boomer).
> 
> I just posted the following in the Season Discussion thread, may as well re-post it here:
> 
> ...


I thought about the missing #7 as well. When the 3's were boxed it was implyed that this has happened before. My guess is that the 7s were boxed in the past and thus why they don't appear. The Sharon's replaced their line.

So the final 5 would actually be models 9, 10, 11, 12, 13. Or 9-12 and "Zero". They are machines after all and counting starts at 0 in computer land.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Up until the point where Tigh killed her on New Caprica, I always thought his wife (Ellen) was an aged version of a Six. I figure we usually never see an aged model because they keep getting killed and reborn, but if one managed to not get killed for long enough they could age normally.

In the back of my mind I still want to think Ellen was either the last model OR an aged Six model. Either way it fits with the strange way she was originally found when everyone thought she was dead. She also had an "interesting" test result from Baltar's cylon detector that he never revealed to anyone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I too thought that Ellen was a Cylon, and I also thought she might have been a Six. 

I understand the dichotomy with Tigh, that if he had been a Cylon his whole life then he would have been created before the first Cylon war. They are going to have to explain that. The idea that jumps into my mind involves the scene with young Bill Adama in the Cylon facility... maybe the human-born Saul was one of those captured humans (or became one later) and the original production run of skin jobs were 100% clones of those captured humans.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Bubba1987 said:


> I don't think Baltar is a cylon. I think in memory, he becomes the "one true god." Going on the theory that this has all happened before and that the 12 colonies and 12 gods are based on the skin jobs, who else is there? The other explanation is the first hybrid, but I think it will turn out to be Baltar.


You guys are forgetting the clue the producers said a few months back. 
No one showen in the Last Supper Photo is the last Cylon.
Baltar is in the pic so he is not the 5th.

The Producers said that the 5th Cylon is not in that photo.


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I too thought that Ellen was a Cylon, and I also thought she might have been a Six.
> 
> I understand the dichotomy with Tigh, that if he had been a Cylon his whole life then he would have been created before the first Cylon war. They are going to have to explain that. The idea that jumps into my mind involves the scene with young Bill Adama in the Cylon facility... maybe the human-born Saul was one of those captured humans (or became one later) and the original production run of skin jobs were 100% clones of those captured humans.


There is a note on the Battlestar Wiki about a Cylon boarding of a ship that Tigh on the Breznak or something similiraly named. Happened during the first Cylon war. If the Five were created during the war with some could have been inserted during that conflict. That raid would have been a possibility.

The Seven could have been created between the Wars from those captured at the Battle of Tauron. That would explain why the new could not recognize the old - they had never had contact with the five. I that they were to think of the five because they were connected with the hybrid and the Guardians. Thus the five and the seven were created at different times by different Cylons - even different factions of Cylons.

Wouldn't in be ironic if Diana was a copy of Cain's lost sister?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I understand the dichotomy with Tigh, that if he had been a Cylon his whole life then he would have been created before the first Cylon war. They are going to have to explain that.


Remember they also say "All of this has happened before, all of this will happen again." Maybe Tigh (and the other 3 recently revealed Cylons) are a carry over from the last cycle who did make it to Earth, which is why all 4 of them heard the Earth song, which led them to discover they are Cylons.

(This theory is similar to the Star Trek: The Next Generation episode "Cause and Effect" where the Enterprise got caught in a loop and kept exploding every few days. Data was smart enough to start sending himself messages that he eventually picked up on in subsequent loops and was able to save the Enterprise and break the loop. (This was the episode where Kelsey Grammer guest starred as the captain of another ship caught in the loop, only for much longer.) Now who do we know that was a writer on ST: TNG and BSG? Hmmm?)


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmm. What if ...

The 5th is already dead! Killed in an earlier episode. Who has died so far?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jkane said:


> Hmmm. What if ...
> 
> The 5th is already dead! Killed in an earlier episode. Who has died so far?


This takes us back to the possibility of Billy (the President's first aide) being a Cylon. Only problem there is, it would be highly odd to have two of the final five as having been aides to the President, and one replacing the other unknowingly. So I tend to think recent revealings pretty much shoot Billy-the-Cylon theories out of the water.

Still other possibilities though... including a semi-recently deceased Viper pilot that was not Kara


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Another example of the deep layering in the BSG mythos: 5 and 7 are both prime numbers, and Six is right between them. 

As for the last of the five being dead, well of course that is possible but it would seem like a letdown. The hardest thing will be to avoid the feeling that everyone's a fracking Cylon. I mean, you want to avoid the bigwigs like Adama, Roslin, Apollo, Starbuck, because they're too obvious. Then look at the supporting characters, and who do you really care about that much? If it's going to be one of that crowd I'd vote for Zarek. 

For those who subscribe to the idea that the five are carryovers from the previous iteration in some way, Zarek would be an interesting choice. Apollo (from the previous series) is captured by the Cylons after coming to Earth. Cylons use him as a template for a new model. Another model is named for one of Apollo's heroes (Tigh.) Another is named for the humans themselves (Greek Andros=man). 

As for Tyrol and Tory (the names are fairly similar when you look at them) they are prototypes for the first uniquely derived Cylons. Perhaps there is a version of the Adam and Eve story where the first humans are called something like Tyrol and Tory? 

Far-fetched of course, but what speculation isn't?


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Another example of the deep layering in the BSG mythos: 5 and 7 are both prime numbers, and Six is right between them.
> 
> As for the last of the five being dead, well of course that is possible but it would seem like a letdown. The hardest thing will be to avoid the feeling that everyone's a fracking Cylon. I mean, you want to avoid the bigwigs like Adama, Roslin, Apollo, Starbuck, because they're too obvious. Then look at the supporting characters, and who do you really care about that much? If it's going to be one of that crowd I'd vote for Zarek.
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!!! My Head Hurts Now!!! :bonk1:


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

HDMe said:


> This takes us back to the possibility of Billy (the President's first aide) being a Cylon. Only problem there is, it would be highly odd to have two of the final five as having been aides to the President, and one replacing the other unknowingly. So I tend to think recent revealings pretty much shoot Billy-the-Cylon theories out of the water.
> 
> Still other possibilities though... including a semi-recently deceased Viper pilot that was not Kara


I think they wrote Tory in as a Cylon when Billy jumped ship (or at least the actor who played him did).

I think it will be Zarek or Dualla.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

A spoiler from the Wikipedia Cylon entry concerning the origins of the humanoid cylons, attributed to Ronald Moore:



Spoiler



Moore is cited as saying all humanoid Cylons are unique - they were not copied from living humans. That would rule out a human Tigh being "replaced" with a Cylon ...



I'm sure if the above was true, there's still time to rewrite "history" and resolve this.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Since we're seeing so much human religious philosophy coming into play (the flashing triple star etc) ... any of you numbers guys think there is a way to use numerology to make a determination?

In hebrew, each letter has a value and many special words all equal a "holy" number. Do the names plus numbers add up?

Its beyond me and probably makes no sense... but I figured I'd throw it out there.

Did Baltar EVER test himself with his machine? For some reason I thought he got a positive test....

And does anyone have a pic of the "supper" photo they are referring to above?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Go to http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/ to view a hi-res flash version of the picture and go to http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/downloads/index.php to download a copy of the picture.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Up until the point where Tigh killed her on New Caprica, I always thought his wife (Ellen) was an aged version of a Six. I figure we usually never see an aged model because they keep getting killed and reborn, but if one managed to not get killed for long enough they could age normally.
> 
> In the back of my mind I still want to think Ellen was either the last model OR an aged Six model. Either way it fits with the strange way she was originally found when everyone thought she was dead. She also had an "interesting" test result from Baltar's cylon detector that he never revealed to anyone.


but why would Tigh killing her change that theory? I don't agree with your theory but the fact that Ellen was killed does not eliminate her from the list of suspected cylon models!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

If Ellen was a Cylon, would poison kill her?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> If Ellen was a Cylon, would poison kill her?


Knives and bullets and airlock-flushes and radiation kill them, so I would think poison would also work.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> If Ellen was a Cylon, would poison kill her?


why not?

put it another way: we have no reason to suspect it wouldn't...she could have pretended she was dead, as well...

I don't think she's a cylon...I've maintained since season 1 that it's Gaeta...I don't believe that anymore, but I have to stick to my guns until proven wrong


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> Go to http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/ to view a hi-res flash version of the picture and go to http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/downloads/index.php to download a copy of the picture.


how come Six appears twice in this picture? (that is her again next to the president, right?)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No D'Anna Biers in the picture.
No Cavil, Leoben, Simon, or Doral.
No Dualla.
No Gaeta.
No Cally.
No Tory.
No Doc Cottle.
No Zarek.
No Hera.
No Boxey (from the miniseries).
No dead Cain.
No dead Billy.
No dead Elosha.
No dead Ellen. (Thanks Anubys!)

What other featured/significant characters are not present?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> No D'Anna Biers in the picture.
> No Cavil, Leoben, Simon, or Doral.
> No Dualla.
> No Gaeta.
> ...


given our most recent posts, I'd add Ellen...

who's Elosha?


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

the priest from seasons 1 & 2?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

crashHD said:


> the priest from seasons 1 & 2?


Yup, Elosha was the Priestess, blowed-up but good on the planet where they found the tomb of Athena.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

anubys said:


> given our most recent posts, I'd add Ellen...


Thanks - don't know why I didn't add her when the discussion recently was about her!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> No D'Anna Biers in the picture.


That's not D'Anna next to the president? I looked close and I swear I can't tell if that's D'Anna or another Six.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's not D'Anna next to the president? I looked close and I swear I can't tell if that's D'Anna or another Six.


That's another Six. I believe Cain's lover.


----------



## Bubba1987 (Sep 15, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> That's another Six. I believe Cain's lover.


Could be Gina, but I think it's Natalie - the one Six that removed the safeguards from the Centurions.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> That's another Six. I believe Cain's lover.


Yup. And, the one that led the revolt in this week's episode, too.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Bluto17 said:


> Yup. And, the one that led the revolt in this week's episode, too.


Really? I was not aware of that. I kinda lost track of where she ended up after the Razor movie.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yup - I thought it was Gina in the picture also ...

... and I just looked at the High-Res picture, it's definitely Gina.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

In the Flash of the Last Supper on the BSG site if you mouse over the images they give the names as pop-ups. The Six next to the President is identified as Natalie not Gina. Gina blew herself up with an atomic bomb when there was no resurrection ship in range so she's out of the picture. (so to speak)


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

soooo...this is very interesting, then...

the Six in the mind of Baltar is a distinct model 6 from the other model 6s...thus she merits an appearance (in the center, where Jesus would be, to boot) as a separate entity...yet Athena, who is clearly a different and distinct person from the other model 8s, is only shown once...

so it's not the fact that a model can mutiny against its own kind...the model 6 that appears to Baltar is unique in a different way...

am I making sense? does anyone else agree that this is interesting?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> If Ellen was a Cylon, would poison kill her?


Maybe, maybe not... at least not the same kind perhaps if they are more resistant to some things and need a bigger dose.

But I was hesitating after Tigh killed her for the simple reasoning that if both she AND Tigh were Cylons, it would seem like he would have possibly brought her with him whenever he went among the humans... and at least on a subconscious level would know and not kill her, in the same way that they do not normally kill other versions of Cylons knowingly.

But that logic falls apart somewhat too... which is why I keep going back to it and wondering if she was.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's another tidbit. "Natalie" means "of the birth" and Gina could be short for Regina, meaning "Queen". Or, if you think of the speed dating scene in "40-Year-Old Virgin" you might get another meaning. I firmly believe that none of the new characters' names are by accident. (New characters = not from original BSG).


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's another tidbit. "Natalie" means "of the birth" and Gina could be short for Regina, meaning "Queen". Or, if you think of the speed dating scene in "40-Year-Old Virgin" you might get another meaning. I firmly believe that none of the new characters' names are by accident. (New characters = not from original BSG).


hmmm...do you see the number 23 in everything about your life?



seriously, I think you're giving the writers way too much credit...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No, the number 19 (I'm reading The Dark Tower series right now.)


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

No, the answer is 42.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ray_Clum said:


> No, the answer is 42.


Dang it! Beat me to it. Good to see another Douglas Adams fan...

- Merg


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

All will have to use a Babel fish to understand the last one...


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, thanks for all the fish!


----------

